
An Archaeological Space Oddity - Hooke
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/07/08/an-archeological-space-oddity
======
marsantwo
The citizen scientist efforts are the best that internet has to offer ,
crowdsource scientific work by breaking it down into basics that can be
quickly learned by the interested lay person and yet keep it interesting
enough to get repeat engagement. I participated in this program and it was
fun, though i enjoyed other such programs more like galaxy identification on
Galaxy Zoo.

